# Employment Contract paperwork



## Flipcoin (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello,

I am an EU citizen and have received a job offer in Portugal where I'll be relocating soon after the start of my employment contract.

Does anyone know whether the employment contract can start even though I don't have a NIF nor proof of address in Portugal yet?

If yes, does that mean that my company will be able to register me in the Social Security also from day one?

I relocated from my home country to another EU country a few years ago under the same circumstances and this was not an issue, but I would like to double check and avoid any surprises.

Many thanks in advance!

- / -


----------

